# Attic find 1941 Steelcraft Pursuit Plane



## Steelcraft1937 (Nov 1, 2020)

Well My dad and I drove pretty much to the Canadian border today to pick this beauty up! Was hidden in the attic of a garage for 60 plus years! The gentleman I got it from was cleaning out his mother’s house after she passed earlier this year and found it in the garage attic, It belonged to his older brother. Trying to figure out what the 5’s are from. The paint work is really neat not some homemade deal and there’s no hard tape lines or anything. It feels super smooth on the body just like the original graphics do. We’re thinking it may have been a carnival or amusement ride at some point? But it’s so straight and not beat up that that doesn’t make a whole lot of sense either ‍♂️. Regardless we’re stoked to have it! Never bought one over the years because of all the repop junk, so it was really cool to find such a time capsule! Anyone happen to be holding a right elevator ? Would love to find an original, if not I’ll have a friend of mine paint and patina one to match as closely as possible.


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Nov 1, 2020)

I used to own a mint original.
Nice score!


----------



## Phattiremike (Nov 2, 2020)

That’s sweet, great find.  Any pictures of the brother riding it or under the Christmas tree?

mike


----------



## cr250mark (Nov 2, 2020)

Very nice


----------



## tim elder (Nov 2, 2020)

I have owned about 30 of these over the years and restored many that were missing parts, the repro parts made by Bill Smith at Speedway motors are made from the original dies and are perfect.  With Speedway being just up the road from my house, made buying parts pretty easy. 
https://www.speedwaymotors.com/shop/pedal-cars-and-accessories~6-131-549


----------



## Steelcraft1937 (Nov 2, 2020)

Phattiremike said:


> That’s sweet, great find.  Any pictures of the brother riding it or under the Christmas tree?
> 
> mike



He’s searching for me!


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Nov 3, 2020)

i'd like to get one of those in adult size.


----------



## juanitasmith13 (Nov 4, 2020)

Front tires are exactly the same tires & hubcaps as on my childhood Murray Mercury wagon, ca. 1939. Nice find!


----------



## Nashman (Nov 7, 2020)

Good for you. That's a SWEET ride. Don't get too close to Canada, we are heathens!!


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Nov 14, 2020)

Steelcraft1937 said:


> Well My dad and I drove pretty much to the Canadian border today to pick this beauty up! Was hidden in the attic of a garage for 60 plus years! The gentleman I got it from was cleaning out his mother’s house after she passed earlier this year and found it in the garage attic, It belonged to his older brother. Trying to figure out what the 5’s are from. The paint work is really neat not some homemade deal and there’s no hard tape lines or anything. It feels super smooth on the body just like the original graphics do. We’re thinking it may have been a carnival or amusement ride at some point? But it’s so straight and not beat up that that doesn’t make a whole lot of sense either ‍♂️. Regardless we’re stoked to have it! Never bought one over the years because of all the repop junk, so it was really cool to find such a time capsule! Anyone happen to be holding a right elevator ? Would love to find an original, if not I’ll have a friend of mine paint and patina one to match as closely as possible.
> View attachment 1295114
> 
> View attachment 1295115
> ...



Man, that's something you don't see or find every day. Great score. Enjoy. Razin.


----------



## Derek499 (Nov 15, 2020)

I think I have the right elevator that you need, I got some pieces of one of these planes in an estate lot that I bought.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Steelcraft1937 (Dec 13, 2020)

Derek499 said:


> I think I have the right elevator that you need, I got some pieces of one of these planes in an estate lot that I bought.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I would be seriously interested in buying that if you have it! Thanks


----------



## the tinker (Dec 13, 2020)

Don't go on this part of the Cabe very often, so maybe my question has been previously answered.  What's in the clear plastic case, that looks like a white hard-hat?  Would love to see photos of your house and collection. Great find!


----------

